# Fanny pack holster for XD45 - 4" barrel



## Hack (Dec 29, 2007)

Other than my initial introductory post, this is my first one seeking advise.

Today I bought a XD45 in 4" barrel to carry concealed when I go riding on my Harley. Already have a 1911 A1, but wanted a smaller .45.

I'd like to know what brand of fanny pack holster (ambidextrous) you all recommend. I'm handicapped (AK right leg amputee) and ride a Harley w/ a sidecar. I want a measure of protection when I'm off by myself.

On a Harley forum, many recommended that I get proficient using my left hand while riding (the right one is one the throttle). Made sense to me.

So, I'm trying to find a good way to carry concealed. I figured a fanny pack would be good. I have a CCW.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Hack


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Rode over half my life Mr Hack and I always had a J-frame inside my cut offs as they didn't have a vest per say. Corse that was back in the stone age. Sewed a inside pocket in them. I also had a tool bag on the handle bars that had one in it too. Nothing says you couldn't have two pockets, one on each side of the vest. Good luck.


----------



## glennc (May 12, 2006)

I also ride a bike with a fanny pack with my SA 9mm 4" , works for me.

http://www.tommysgunpack.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=1


----------

